# Please prayer for my son



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm asking everyone to please prayer for my son. I wrote not too long ago that my 21 year old son is suffering from severe depression. Yesterday he had a dr. appointment with a psychiatrist and when i went to let him know it was time for him to go to his appointment he was very disoriented. The first thing that popped into my head was that he had taken something because he was talking in gibberesh very incohernt and would get upset when i didn't understand what he was saying. I immediately took him to the emergency room and i talked to the dr. in great detail. His dr. said that it could be the beginning stages of schizophrenia(sp) that did sit in the back of my mine as i was watching my son go through this. The dr. also stated that it is usually more prevelent in boys in their early 20's. We stayed in the emergency room for close to 24 hours waiting for a mental health facility to have an opening for him. Unfortunately the hospital where we live does not have a mental health facility. He had bloodwork, CT scan, EKG and a urine test and everything turned out ok in the aspect of things. As the night wore on he was becoming more like himself and didn't realize where we were and this morning he was himself again. Unfortunenately my husband was an hour away at a dr appointment when this was happening and he didn't get to see for himself what had taken place, i explained to him everything that had happened. When my husband came back home to get TJ some pajamas he found a suicide note in his room so we gave it to the dr and i also found a knife in his room. I'm so glad that i noticed the strange behavior and was glad that i had not left for work as of yet so that i could take him to try and get the help he needs. I'm very scared and worried about him, i just want him to get better. It's very hard watching your child go through this and not being able to do anything for them.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

You must be going through heck right now. I am thinking about you and your family over this time.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry you are going through this--it's so difficult to see your child struggle. I hope he can get on a plan that will not only keep him stable, but he will thrive. Please keep us updated :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry! Your a great mom and seeking help is the first step.
Once they know what exactly the problem is they can help get him on track.
You and your son are in my thoughts and especially my prayers.
Good Luck 
ANDREA :grouphug:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this. I will be praying for you.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hugs and prayers to you and your son! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I feel so badly that you're going through this and that your son is suffering. I too have a 21 yr. old son who went through some emotional things a while back and it killed me. He is now on track and doing beautifully so please know that there is lots of hope out there for your son, it's just finding the right thing that works for him. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending special thoughts your way.... :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Remembering your son and your family in our thoughts and prayers. rayer: I hope the doctors are able to find a proper diagnosis so that he can receive the care he needs.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bless your heart, that is alot to go through. I'll be praying for you and your son.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry you and your son are going through this, you are both in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Debbie I am so sorry to hear this. I had missed the other thread and did not have a clue he was ill. Is he in Pensacola? If so, you know if you ever need to just get a break and spend time with a friend I am just a call away. Please know that your family are in my thoughts and prayers during this time.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through with your son. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Your entire family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Depression is such a difficult thing with which to deal. Hopefully, he can get on some medication which will help him fight this. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so sorry you are having to walk through this. You, your son, and your entire family will be in my prayers. I pray that he will be quickly and properly diagnosed and that the perfect coourse of treatment will then be created for him. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You may feel helpless, but through your love and watchfulness you are doing everything for him.......I am so sorry for all that your family is going through and I hope that things will get better very soon!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

:grouphug: Prayers for you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll pray for your son and your family. I hope the doctors get to the
root of this and can treat him immediately.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry your family is in this situation - my thoughts are with you at this difficult time :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Your son, and your family, are definately in my prayers.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i 'm so sorry to hear this. i will keep you and your family in my thoughts


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

You, your son and your entire family will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry you and your family are going through such a difficult time. Your son and family are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> Debbie I am so sorry to hear this. I had missed the other thread and did not have a clue he was ill. Is he in Pensacola? If so, you know if you ever need to just get a break and spend time with a friend I am just a call away. Please know that your family are in my thoughts and prayers during this time.[/B]


Becky, thank you unfortunately he went to Bridgeway because of no insurance. When my husband went to call my son's work to let them know what was going on we found out that he had quit last week. So know he has no insurance. We all worked the same schedule, but my husband i worked an hour away and had no idea that he had quit because he would be home when we got home which was normal. I'm at my wits end now as how to deal with this. I have an appointment Saturday with my therapist and will talk to him about what is going on and hopefully he can give me some suggestions as to what to do. 

I just want to thank everyone for their prayers and kind words at this time and also the pm.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry you are going thru this - I rayer: you have the strenght to get through this ..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your son and you and the family. I will be praying he can get the treatment he needs and go on to have a good life! :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:grouphug: sending good thoughts.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I certainly will ask for prayers for you all! My heart hurts for you.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=548945
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debbie, please check with your son's employer or his insurance company. Unless the laws have changed, he is eligible to keep his insurance under COBRA, it used to be for 18 months. There is a period of time after employment ends (a month?) before you have to make a decision about COBRA, and I'm thinking that it used to be a couple of months. It's been a long time since I was up on those laws. Please check with someone. He may not have to be without insurance 
right now.

I'll keep him and your family in my prayers. It is a very very difficult thing that you are going through.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Such a sad situation. My heart aches for you and your family. I pray he can be helped and that his insurance is still enforce..... :bysmilie: We have young guy in our neighborhood with the same problem, around the same age. His parents dipped into their retirement savings and sent him to a place in Florida for a few months, it was extremely expensive, something like $9000 a month I think. He came home in December, but because it's still cold out - I haven't seen much of him lately. I think he's doing ok now...I sure hope so.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I am so sorry about this. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh! Thank goodness you had the presence of mind to get him to the hospital. I hate to think what would have happened if you had left for work. I sure do hope he can get the help he needs and recovers. I know how hard this must be for you. :grouphug:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your son. I had a friend who went through it as well, I remember how much we worried about him because everytime he left the psychiatrist's office, she said the he tested as very high at the risk of committing suicide. His parents pulled him out of school and they sent him to another country to a very peaceful place and I believe he is back now and doing okay. I think the fresh air and peace and calm did him a lot of good. I'll keep your son in my thoughts and hope for his safety and happiness.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your son. I hope he can get the support and help he needs. Depression is such hard thing to live with for the person who has it and the people who love him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Debbie, I just read your post, I'm so sorry you have to go through all this.


Heavenly Father, I come before you with a deep concern for my friend Debbie. Lord you know what is going on in her sons mind, you know just how scared Debbie is, Lord I ask that you will send the right doctors to her son, I ask that he would get the help he needs. Bring a peace to Debbie and rest to her. Lord you are a God of miracles and I am asking for one this very moment. I know you love Debbie and her son, bless them both I pray. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549131
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He worked for Walmart in our town and i work for Walmart in Destin, i worked in the H.R. office for 8 years and unfortunately with the insurance once you quit you are not carried under them anymore, but are eligble for Cobra. I'm going to check into Cobra tomorrow, but if i remember right it is very very expensive. I'll have time tomorrow to look into everything since visiting hours are from 7p.m - 8p.m. I talked to him tonight and he is angry that i took him to the hospital and is saying that where he is at right now will not help him, but will make him worse and he said that going to a psychiatrist or counselor won't help either. I told him to please give it a chance nothing will work overnight and it will take time. My husband is doing the best that he can, but he's having trouble watching our son go through this because his stepbrother hung himself 2 years ago on March 12th. So i'm trying to be the strong one here and get everyone through this. It's just very hard right now watching my son go through this and trying to get him the help he needs and him not wanting to even work at getting better. Ifeel sort of helpless and lost at the moment.

Thank you for all of your prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> Oh Debbie, I just read your post, I'm so sorry you have to go through all this.
> 
> 
> Heavenly Father, I come before you with a deep concern for my friend Debbie. Lord you know what is going on in her sons mind, you know just how scared Debbie is, Lord I ask that you will send the right doctors to her son, I ask that he would get the help he needs. Bring a peace to Debbie and rest to her. Lord you are a God of miracles and I am asking for one this very moment. I know you love Debbie and her son, bless them both I pray. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen[/B]



Thank You :smcry:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh Debbie, I just read your post, I'm so sorry you have to go through all this.
> 
> 
> Heavenly Father, I come before you with a deep concern for my friend Debbie. Lord you know what is going on in her sons mind, you know just how scared Debbie is, Lord I ask that you will send the right doctors to her son, I ask that he would get the help he needs. Bring a peace to Debbie and rest to her. Lord you are a God of miracles and I am asking for one this very moment. I know you love Debbie and her son, bless them both I pray. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen[/B]



Amen


Debbie ~ My experience with COBRA has been it's the same cost, with the same health plan
the former employer has. The cost should be the same. If Walmart was paying for all of it, 
or partial, then it will cost more, but it is reasonable, and it continues with no questions asked.
In other words, you will get the "group" rate Walmart gets. 

I believe you have 30-days from the date of the termination letter from Kaiser. If the employer didn't send you the COBRA information,
then call Kaiser and request it. You need to do this asap, as you can continue the same 
coverage with no questions asked.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549298
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was what I remembered about COBRA too. When I was on it, it was available for 18 months.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549298
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so sorry that you are going through this. I really hope that your son will see the benefit of the help that you are trying to offer him. I pray that everything works out well for you and your family.

About COBRA. Here is a link that answers many of the questions that you may have. http://www.dol.gov/ebsa/faqs/faq_consumer_cobra.html. You only have 14 days from the date that he quit in order to elect coverage so you need to do that ASAP. Because he has a disability his coverage may go for up to 18 months. 

The cost can be very high though. He will be responsible for paying up to 102% of the insurance premium. For example, my employer pays 90% of my health insurance and my monthly pre-tax deduction is about $40 so the monthly premium for my individual plan is at least $400 and I am young. It is still very much worth looking into to see what the premiums would be because it may still end up being less expensive than what you may have to spend to get him quality care. 

Good luck :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i am sorry your family is going through this. i hope he can get the help he needs :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your son. Sending prayers for him and you. rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549298
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549322
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549322
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you everyone about the information on Cobra, i just knew it was very expenisive when i worked in H.R. and i have been out of that office for over a year. Walmart pays 2/3 of our insurance and we pay the other 1/3. I will be calling about Cobra tomorrow and enrollment him for it. Thank you so much. My mind has been going in alot of different directions and honestly Cobra didn't even cross my mind. I'm so thankful that ladies have brought it up for me to check into.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549322
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549322
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you everyone about the information on Cobra, i just knew it was very expenisive when i worked in H.R. and i have been out of that office for over a year. Walmart pays 2/3 of our insurance and we pay the other 1/3. I will be calling about Cobra tomorrow and enrollment him for it. Thank you so much. My mind has been going in alot of different directions and honestly Cobra didn't even cross my mind. I'm so thankful that ladies have brought it up for me to check into.
[/B][/QUOTE]


God Bless you. My prayers are with you, and your precious son.

Oh Debbie, I'm worried about you. You have so very much on your mind. COBRA does seem 
expensive, when 
you deduct what the employer paid while employed, however, after leaving employment, you are
now responsible for the entire bill which, through COBRA, you will get Walmart's rates. With no
medical exam. 

You need this. If you go privately, chances are they will want an exam. This is common.
It could cost hundreds more a month, and he could be denied coverage all together.

COBRA is the way to go. Either way, you will have to pay the full amount, but through COBRA 
Walmart's rates will apply. It is not more expensive. It will save you money, and keep your coverage.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> God Bless you. My prayers are with you, and your precious son.
> 
> Oh Debbie, I'm worried about you. You have so very much on your mind. COBRA does seem
> expensive, when
> ...


100% agreed. I'm sorry if my post did not come across that way. You will at least get the Walmart negotiated rates with no waiting period, disqualification for pre-existing conditions, etc. it is just that you will have to pay 100%. It will be cheaper than anything you could get on your own though. 

In MA we have mandatory health insurance. Because of this there are many more affordable options available for people who are unemployed or self-employed. I had coverage under one of these plans before I found a permanent job and my premium was only $130/month. Unfortunately I believe that MA is the only state that offers these types of plans.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am so sorry about this. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

You son, you and your family are in my prayers and thoughts. :grouphug: 
Know that you are not alone and you have everyone here sending you strength and energy.

Take care !


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry you are all going through this. I really hope they can give him the help he needs. I will pray for your family.

Diane and Pompom


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry your family is going through this difficult time. I will keep your son & your family in my daily prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: God bless you. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We also are so sorry and sending prayers and hugs.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I am so sorry you and your husband are going through this. I cannot imagine how out of control your emotions must be wanting to keep your son safe and the best treatment possible. My heart goes out to you and I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Jan


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You and your family are in my prayers!! :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so sorry that you and your family are going thru this. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So very sorry for what you are going through right now!!! I hope your son gets the help he needs. Can he be held responsible for quitting in his state of mind?? Just thought I would throw that out there. It looks like a good lawyer could get that turned around so that he would have insurance. Prayers for you and your son!!!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

God Bless and keep you during this time sweet Mother. I have two sons and I can only imagine the fright and pain that you must be experiencing. Just remember that you have lots of people that are concerned for your family and praying. 

Love and Peace to you - Chris

*Courage, it would seem, is nothing less than the power to overcome danger, misfortune, fear, injustice, while continuing to affirm inwardly that life with all its sorrows is good; that everything is meaningful even if in a sense beyond our understanding; and that there is always tomorrow.* - _Dorothy Thompson_


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I contacted COBRA today and the lady i talked to said that Walmart by law has 30 days to submit the paperwork and then COBRA has 14 days to get the paperwork sent out and then i can go from there. The one good thing is that when we do get the COBRA if will retroactive from the time he quit his job, but right now the downside is because he has no insurance he is not in the best of places and we cannot get him out for 72 hours because he was Baker Acted. I told him to please hang in there and he has stated to his dr how he feels in there and maybe something can be done. I talked to TJ today and will go and visit him during visiting hours. TJ told me that he had taken a bottle of over the counter sleeping medicine and the knife was in his room to help him cut the pills because he was having a hard time swallowing them. All the meds in our house are locked in my bedroom. I'm just thankful that i hadn't left for work yet and noticed him acting differently. I can't bear to think what could have happened. 

Again i want to thank everyone for their prayers and also thank the ladies that had mentioned contacting COBRA. You are all a wonderful group of people and i feel very lucky being in this group. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone here with a skin child can understand the pain your family is in right now and only hopes for the VERY best outcome for you all.

We do have you in our prayers, and prayers work.

Please keep us posted about his progress, God bless.
Melanie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm praying Debbie :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you for updating us. As Melanie says, any of us (especially those of us with children the same general age) can understand how horrible this is for you......

Hang in there and keep on being proactive!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am still praying for your family :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi i just wanted to update everyone. I went and picked up my son today from the facility he was at. He seems to be in better spirits and vaguely remembers what happened on Monday. He was given a weeks worth of medicine and has an appointment on Thursday with a counselor. My husband and i are locking all meds up and i will be giving TJ his medicine daily. For the time being he is not allowed to have his bedroom door closed and will not be allowed to go anywhere by himself or be home by himself when we are at work. I will be taking him to work with me and if my husband gets off of work early he will pick him up from my job. TJ is in agreement with all of this and he understands why we are doing this. I just hope and pray that he is on the road to recovery. One thing good is that where he was has a thing called patient assistance and they will help with the cost of his stay and the meds and counseling. He is on Effexor at the moment and hopefully this medicine will help him and i am grateful for the patient assistance program, it goes by the patients income and at the moment he has no income and i know that Effexor is quite exspensive. I was worried about getting him the help he needed and all the medical bill and the meds and i feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulder. All i have to worry about now is the hospital bill i know it's going to be quite exspenisive for all the testing and 24 hour stay, but i'm just thankful that i was able to get him there. He was worried about not having a job and i told him our main concern is for him to get better and not to worry about finding a job right now. 

Thank you again for all your prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie, you have been put through the wringer, Hang in there. We are all praying for your son and you. I hope you have a wonderful Easter I'm so glad you will all be together.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hang in there, we are all pulling for you and your son. I know it hasn't been easy but I can tell you are a loving and strong Mom~~we will continue the prayers!!!!!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

sorry to hear about your son. I ll keep you and your son in thought and prayers!


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Your precious son will be in my prayers.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am thinking about you Debbie. I am glad he got the help he needed. I hope he continues on the road to health..mental and physical. It's emotionally draining on everyone. Hang in there!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update Debbie!
We will keep the prayers and thougts coming your way! :grouphug: 

Take care of you, too!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. TJ is doing better and is happy that i noticed the strange behavior and took him to the hospital. He wants to get the help he needs and for that i'm thankful. I've been so down and depressed because of everything going on this past week. I had an appointment today with my therapist which i was actually looking forward to. I was so hoping that it would help me to deal with the events of the past week. Unfortunately my appointment was cancelled due to a death in the family and i didn't find out anything until i got to the office, for some reason the number they had for me was a wrong number. I was just so upset that i started to cry, unfortunately my son was with me because my husband had to work and i really didn't mean to break down in front of him. He just gave me a hug and said it will get better. I do have an appointment on Monday with my regular dr to get refills for my meds and he is such a great dr that he will let me talk to him. I'm going to reschedule my therapy appointment for the earliest appointment they have and my sons appointment is on Thursday. I just hope and pray that we will all get better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=35650:big_hug.gif]


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you angels to lift your spirits and help support you!
Love, hugs and prayers!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You poor thing!!!! Try and hang in there until your appt on Monday. This must be terrible for all of you......


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: I am happy to hear things are a bit better.
Hang on it will get better, I know this.
Wishing only the best !!
ANDREA


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debie you have been through so much, I'm not surprised you broke down and cryed. I hope soon things will get better for you and you can take a vacation somewhere and spoil yourself. Your a strong lady and always remember God won't give you more then you can take. HAPPY EASTER, I'm still prayin


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: For both of you...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry you and your family are having so much to deal with and I pray things get better soon. I pray that your son gets the help he needs and things get settled down for you and your family. I can't imagine how hard this must be. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Bless your heart. Hang in there! Keep your spirits up and know we are thinking about you and sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.
:rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just want to thank everyone for their prayers. Just an update. TJ seems to be doing better, he was put on Effexor and so far so good. He seems more upbeat and not so down trodden. We don't let him stay home be himself yet and he also has to keep his bedroom door open at all times and he is fine with that and doesn't mind. He goes to work with me everyday and my husband will pick him up if he doesn't have to work late. I'm just so thankful that things are looking up for him and will continure to pray for him. I know that we will get through this and we'll be a little more stronger because of it. Again thank you everyone for the prayers.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I pray that things continue to go well for him. He deserves the peace within his being that god meant for his children. I know it is a relief for you that he is cooperating with you and the current plan for his recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Debbie, I'm so glad he's doing better.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad TJ is getting better. Good news. I have been recovering from major depression. I have finally figured out if I get some exersize like walking, I feel way better. May be it might help for TJ? 

Tina


----------

